# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Harz Roller

## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Άκουσα ότι ο σύλλογος ΣΥΚΒΕ στη θεσσαλονίκη ασχολείτε με καναρίνια χαρτζ μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που ακριβώς βρίσκετε στη θεσσαλονική (περιοχή - οδό - αριθμό.) και αν μπορώνα προμηθευτώ πουλια από εκει? Επίσεις έχει κάποια ιστοσελίδα? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tasrek

Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες επικοινώνησε μαζί τους. 

Μάρκου Μπότσαρη 8 T.K 54643 Θεσσαλονίκη
Τηλ 2310841583
http://sykbe.blogspot.com/

----------


## I LOVE MY BIRD

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΟΥΣ!!!!!ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ 30 ΡΑΤΣΕΣ

----------


## xXx

Γεια σου Νικόλα αν θέλεις μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία γράμματα σε παρακαλώ...καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας

----------


## mgerom

Καλώς ήλθες. 
 Δεν γράφεις και ποιές ράτσες έχεις ;

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Καλώς ήλθες. 
>  Δεν γράφεις και ποιές ράτσες έχεις ;


..που είναι άραγε οι ράτσες ?  :Happy:

----------


## alexleka2010

φηλε bullsey Μάρκου Μπότσαρη με****** ειναι ******* λεγετε ******  και εκει θα βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...ekBirdClub-com

----------

